# My enclosure so far, any ideas on what type of doors i should use?



## Gabatron (Apr 10, 2011)

This is my enclosure so far, was wondering if you guys have any advice or ideas about the enclosure and what doors would be easy and cheap to install, any other advice would be great, this is my first enclosure ive built hope you like it


----------



## Fantazmic (Apr 10, 2011)

have you built if for a snake...or a lizard or what ?


----------



## Gabatron (Apr 10, 2011)

oh sorry guys its for a jungle python


----------



## saximus (Apr 10, 2011)

Sliders are probably the easiest doors to install. You just glue the track on and sit them in and you're ready to go. I'd also suggest a litter dam at the front. It will make it a lot easier to keep crap out of the tracks (if you decide on sliders) and stop stuff falling out every time you open the doors


----------



## Gabatron (Apr 10, 2011)

is the glass expensive though? could i use perspex?


----------



## saximus (Apr 10, 2011)

What size is it? Don't use perspex, it's almost as expensive, it scratches easier, it goes cloudy over time and it bows if the sheets are too big


----------



## spilota_variegata (Apr 10, 2011)

Great start. Make sure you silicone the edges to make them waterproof. As Saximius has said, glass is better than Perspex. Cover your light, put some heating in (thermostatically controlled) and put some perching and climbing stuff in there. I usually use wooden ladders made for parrots. They work well and are cheap. Show us some pics when you are finished.


----------



## Gabatron (Apr 10, 2011)

alright thanks for the advice guys, ill be getting a thermostat next week most likely and some sliding door tracks aswell, ive got a huge sheet of double pane glass but i dont know if i can cut it? im a bit tight on money atm otherwise id go and get glass cut and all that jazz haha


----------



## saximus (Apr 10, 2011)

If you shop around you could probably get a couple of pieces cut for under $100. If you do it yourself you gotta make sure you bevel the edges so they aren't sharp and stuff


----------



## darth72au (Apr 10, 2011)

Should be well under $100 for the glass. We just made an enclosure that is 2050mm tall and 900mm wide. It has 3 enclosures so 6 pieces of 5mm glass with bevelled edges for $120


----------



## Gabatron (Apr 11, 2011)

what is a good shop for cheap glass, where did you get that done?


----------



## darth72au (Apr 11, 2011)

I just went to our local glass shop in my hometown in Melbourne. If you look up glass suppliers in the yellow pages you should have a couple nearby that you can get quotes from. Just remember to check the width of the channels in the tracks (I think the widest they go is 5mm).


----------



## abnrmal91 (Apr 11, 2011)

The channels you can get come in 4mm or 6mm to suit the width glass you choose.


----------



## dangles (Apr 11, 2011)

I got 5mm cowdry ones last time. If you use a litter damn at the bottom and another piece at the top you can minimise glass required, and also hide part of the heat globe as well. I got 6 pieces for one of my enclosures around the $100 Mark for 540x640 pieces


----------



## saximus (Apr 11, 2011)

Gabatron it would help you know where you're located so people in the appropriate area could suggest glass places


----------



## atothej09 (Apr 11, 2011)

Looks shweet so far.


----------



## gillsy (Apr 11, 2011)

If you can find 6mm tracks use them over 5mm. I have found getting 5mm glass a little harder to locate, as most glaziers i've spoken to start at 6mm.


----------



## Gabatron (Apr 11, 2011)

im on central coast, but definately ill be looking up glass supliers tonight


----------



## saximus (Apr 11, 2011)

Make sure you get a couple of quotes. It's surprising how big the differences can be


----------



## Gabatron (Apr 11, 2011)

This is the enclosure after this arvos work , the shelves are a bit dodgy but will do the job i think. ill be getting the quotes this w/e but was wonderng if anyone had suggestions on heat globe size/wattage taking into consideration the size of the enclosure and that it will be housing a jungle python?


----------



## sambino (Apr 12, 2011)

i use frog glass i got two pieces of glass approx 570x600 something like that for the two it was $60 that was with edges polished and finger grooves cut in tell them sam cadman referred you and let them know its for a rep enclosure they are very good there. 
Frog Glass
5/15 Overlord Place
Acacia Ridge QLD 4110
(07) 3272 1644
Open Weekdays 24 Hours


----------

